

Instagram 3.0 deletes geotag data from photos you choose not to display on map - jharrier
http://www.virtualpants.com/post/29565250248/instagram-3-0-deletes-geotag-data-from-photos-you

======
jharrier
Especially a bad policy because some of the business data associated with the
photos is wrong. So, just because I don't want to associate a photo with a
restaurant means the location data is deleted.

------
EngenZerO
Once fixed... this will be welcomed by those that desire a little privacy!

